

Any suggested vendors for charging users micropayments? - msallin

I want to charge users between 25¢-$1 for occasionally-used functions rather than a subscription fee for permanent access to those features.  Any advice?
======
byoung2
[https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=devfps/agg...](https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=devfps/aggregated)

With Amazon Payments you can either have your customers prepay a set amount
and deduct from that as they go, or pay with credit, and you charge them when
they reach a certain threshold.

That way you can avoid paying a transaction fee on each small purchase.

------
msallin
Thanks, I'll check it out!

